# Enclosure Specs for an MTX Terminator Sub



## ricard_calderon (May 28, 2015)

I need your help, I am doing a DIY amplified baffle, I bought a Class D amplifier on ebay and other stuff in order to get this done... and I want to use a mostly unused MTX Terminator 15" 4 Ohm (black cone with the red "Electrical" letters in the middle)... at the time I bought this because it was really cheap and I tried to put it on a ported enclosure and to be honest it never sounded right so I pull it off and keep it in its white box until Today... I lost the specification sheet where it stated the recommended measures for a sealed enclosure...

My request is if someone still have this spec sheet to get the right measures for this sub (litters or cubic feet) I would really appreciate it.

Thanks


----------

